# Do people hate silvertips?



## Winnal (Mar 23, 2017)

Is there a reason for this? White and cream/silver/black mixed together making silvertips or something and they all say it's a husky mix so they hate them?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The standard says strong rich colors are preferred. Cream and "silver" (which are both crappy washed out black and tan) aren't strong or rich


----------



## Winnal (Mar 23, 2017)

So they hate non-standard? I see.

But uhhh, everyone says silvertips are impure though? Or just mine?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I should hope that there's no true hatred toward a dog itself for being out of the breed standard. It's more a distaste of the breeder that produced it for intentionally bringing animals into this world that do not better their breed. Purebred does not mean WELL bred. if your dog has paper it's probably purebred. The issue is when breeders do not care about the quality of their dogs and/or they are breeding solely for an 'exotic' appearance. 

I buy a breed because I like the way that breed looks, behaves etc. Why would I buy a dog of a specific breed if it did not look the way the breed is meant to? What is a breed of dog to you? To me it is a shared appearance, temperament (drive), DNA and history. That being said, my dog is not in breed standard, he is still a purebred German Shepherd, he just isn't a WELL bred German Shepherd.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've had GSDs for 20 years, and been breeding for 11 and today was a first for the term "silver-tips." I mean, I've heard of sables, black sable, red sable, saddle-back, pencil toes, tar-heels, reverse mask, blancket-back, solid color, liver, blue, white, albino, panda, bi-color, black and brown, black and red, black and tan, black and silver, black and cream, long coat, stock coat, plush coat, long coat no undercoat, roach-back, slab-sided, barrel-chested, round eyes, drop ears, and happy tails. Silver-tip is a new one for me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What you need to understand is that a dog not being breed-worthy does not mean that the dog is hated. We value every individual dog, not just those that should be used for reproduction. 

I think the one with the problem here, Winnal, is the one who cannot see the worth in a dog that should not be bred. I am sorry that you feel that way.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Also, there are MANY people on here who adopted GSDs, the rejected dogs with unknown backgrounds. No one here looks down upon those dogs or does not consider them German Shepherds, and surely no one hates them. You came on here asking the same question over and over, you're CLEARLY not sure of the quality of your dog based on the questions you asked, then you state you want to breed your dog? There's people who spent thousands on high quality dogs here because they believe in optimal health, drive, lineage and appearance.

If you want to breed, that is your choice, but we don't have to agree with you. We don't hate your dog, I'm sure she is lovely. I don't think my GSD should be bred, either.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have no freakin idea what a silvertip is.

But my current dog is a genetic mess. Produced by someone with some dogs so he could make money. He had no idea what he was doing but he sure knew how to add. 
I have spent thousands on vet bills. I have sat up nights when she was doing poorly. I have cried enough tears to fill a lake. I could lose her any time.
She is a pretty dog with acceptable coloring, decent pigment and has great prey drive. She is a herder and can track anything.
I would never allow her to reproduce. 

And a great many of the members here think she is pretty awesome. 
If you cannot love a dog that shouldn't breed then I am very sorry for the dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Please don't start multiple threads on the same subject - it can be seen as a form of spamming.


----------

